# Ring girls? Do we really need them?



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

A lot of woman think that having ring girls in mma is just tacky. I was wondering if it hurts the sports crediblity and it's chanes of really going mainstream.

Remember fighting hurts? I that show had of been sponsered by a more mainstrean and credible company than that could have done for the uk mma scene what the the ultimate fighter did for the UFC. Just a thought.

MMA fan since the beginning.


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

there are ring girls in boxing and thats mainstream, dont get rid of ring girls. they are part of the sport,


----------



## davemfox (Oct 8, 2009)

:whs

Dave


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes we do, Yes we do.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a feeling some dudes on this forum want ring men


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Jealous women .. that's all its down to !

Arianny Celeste & Logan Stanton .. wow


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Razorstorm said:


> I have a feeling some dudes on this forum want ring men


Lol, i smell a gap in the market :thumb


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

I personaly don't care for them. Their usually very fake looking and don't add anything to a card for me. the sport is about the fighters. And no i don't want ring men. (actually shivering at the thought)


----------



## irishlad (Jul 20, 2009)

sjharvey said:


> I personaly don't care for them. Their usually very fake looking and don't add anything to a card for me. the sport is about the fighters. And no i don't want ring men. (actually shivering at the thought)


lets all face it, we all love mma, but 2 guys sweating all over eachother and stuff, we need that min break were we can look at a chick with a skimpie outfit it makes me sane before the violence starts again :tuf


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

its no good when your in the ring and you know the missies is watching like a hawk


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

guys to be fair its all about balance, having awesome ring girls balances out any missconceptions of any gay factor in the sport. Also it adds to light conversation with the lads while having a beer. I think negative opinions of ring girls will only manifest from pure jealousy because you cant take them home for a wollopin


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

It's just jealousy from women

And if men question it, wow, you're either bi or gay .. though I have seen some ugly ring girls sometimes

There is one gorgeous brunette that was on bamma


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Ring girls .. do we need them ?

Do we need MMA ?

Do we need to fighT ?

Nope, but they are all fun


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

irishlad said:


> dont get rid of ring girls. they are part of the show


fixed.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

jeevan said:


> It's just jealousy from women
> 
> And if men question it, wow, you're either bi or gay .. though I have seen some ugly ring girls sometimes
> 
> There is one gorgeous brunette that was on bamma


Yeah it is kinda gay to question it


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh thats so mature, yeah i must be gay. Right. Oh its all so clear now. Yeah cos thats the only thing that can explain it right? How old are you?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What straight male would be thinking, hmmm, do we need to see gorgeous ring girls ? .. ewwww .. unless you're 11 years old and scared of girls ?

Do we really need anything ? Do we need an octagon ? do we need to even fight ? they all make the experience fun

Believe me, anyone who's been here for a while, I dont make gay jokes


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

I tell ya. The term gay is mentioned more on here than on the theology forums I check out. And man they love talking about gays. But you guys beat them hands down ... Er .. So to speak.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Frank Warren has a deal with Spearmint Rhino for his big Boxing events and they look very, very classy


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

jeevan said:


> What straight male would be thinking, hmmm, do we need to see gorgeous ring girls ? .. ewwww .. unless you're 11 years old and scared of girls ?
> 
> Do we really need anything ? Do we need an octagon ? do we need to even fight ? they all make the experience fun
> 
> Believe me, anyone who's been here for a while, I dont make gay jokes


Erm how about someone who's happy with the woman he is with and does not care to see half naked girls. Thats prob a lost concept on you.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Think i opened a big can o worms with this post. I don't like fake lookin ppl wit fake boobies an made up to the hilt like a clown an all that. Jus don't appeal to me.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

sjharvey said:


> Erm how about someone who's happy with the woman he is with and does not care to see half naked girls. Thats prob a lost concept on you.


im the same, but i wont say i wouldnt want ring girls at a show, a fight night is entertainment after all, so it goes hand in hand, just dont look if you dont want to.

Saying that, the gym i fought for never had ring girls on the cards for their shows, and no one complained for the lack of em.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes, Yes we do


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

That's my fav picture of her


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

SJ .. So you're telling me that when you're in a relationship you've never thought, wow she's hot I would want to bang her ..

I bet even Jay-z looks at other women, and the sAME WITH Jessica Albas dude


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll hint at it again

Like most things, if it is done with class, it looks good !


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

rsp84 said:


> im the same, but i wont say i wouldnt want ring girls at a show, a fight night is entertainment after all, so it goes hand in hand, just dont look if you dont want to.
> 
> Saying that, the gym i fought for never had ring girls on the cards for their shows, and no one complained for the lack of em.


Ha ha goes to show you don't it. Don them bein there ever, dumb question i know, ever get distracted by them?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree Ian .. anything can look bad, mma can look chavvy or it can look awesome .. the UFC pick great ring girls .. Laura Jones for Cage rage was nice

Also, Ian ..

When can we expect to see JUDO jIM in WEC or UFC ?? Which does he prefer ?


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

jeevan said:


> I agree Ian .. anything can look bad, mma can look chavvy or it can look awesome .. the UFC pick great ring girls .. Laura Jones for Cage rage was nice
> 
> Also, Ian ..
> 
> When can we expect to see JUDO jIM in WEC or UFC ?? Which does he prefer ?


CW had Spearmint Rhino girls for our shows in Sheffield and they were top class and brought their own team to look after them too. They were a real classy package and i felt it added to the show

As for jim - i dont wanna hijack this thread


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

sjharvey said:


> Ha ha goes to show you don't it. Don them bein there ever, dumb question i know, ever get distracted by them?


na, they should be staring at me lol, tbh im either facing the guy on the opposite side of the ring, or ive got my coaches who are trying to get my amped up, coz im always too relaxed. But i respect my misses so i wouldnt stare at em at all.

If i were single then its fair game to gawk at the talent, maybe a few wolf whistles.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

hahahahahahaha ****in cracked up when i saw that mock family guy cartoon wit brok's and mir's face on em. Niice. Where u get it?


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

glad it made you laugh, cant remember, one of the mma vid sites i go on i think, mmashare perhaps. Its from the episode where peter beats up a kid whos bullying chris, and peter likes its, so he went round bullying ppl himself.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

spitfire said:


> I tell ya. The term gay is mentioned more on here than on the theology forums I check out. And man they love talking about gays. But you guys beat them hands down ... Er .. So to speak.


you post on theology forums? thats gay!

The mainstream shows have some classy women for a few seconds which does add contrast to 5mins of watching two sweaty men rolling around with each other.

I don't need them but it grabs attention, stimulates the demographic intern keeps interest in the fight.

What else could happen during the breaks? a *** on a harley riding around the octagon drunk on bud light?


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Ha. Yup it is firkin gay ste. But man. You think mma is violent. Check out the born again Christians. They are nasty people. They like shooting gays stringing up blacks etc etc. Nowt like Christian ethics.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

Unnecessary sexist crap in my view put big video above where u can watch highlights of the round

Whatâ€™s with all the negative vibes about gays or being gay anyone would think some people on here are a bunch of homophobic tossers

On extreme sport they show cage rage fights a million times a month (and I still watch them like the sad loser I am) and the girls canâ€™t even dance!


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

Boy did i stir something up when i wrote this post. And whats with all the gay shit? When i see two guys fight or on the floor those thoughts have never once crossed my mind.


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I think they should keep them

I like looking at hot girls (hell even ropey "clown faced" girls)

they don't do any harm do they?

My missus knows that I look at the girls and she doesn't have a problem with it as long as I dont do anything (which lets face it aint going happen anyway!)

..she goes all gooey over Jason Stratham films thats her thing and I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

You don't have a problem with the fact that your not the only person that your girlfriend fancies and finds attractive?


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

You're allowed to look at other folk, its natural .. you shouldnt act on the impulses though . if you are having impulses, maybe you shouldnt be in a relationship


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

sjharvey said:


> You don't have a problem with the fact that your not the only person that your girlfriend fancies and finds attractive?


Why should he? if he did he would be a very insecure person, my missus knows i fancy the pants of megan fox she dosent beat me up or cry over it


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

marc said:


> Why should he? if he did he would be a very insecure person, my missus knows i fancy the pants of megan fox she dosent beat me up or cry over it


You can't help it mate, signs that your still alive


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

marc said:


> Why should he? if he did he would be a very insecure person, my missus knows i fancy the pants of megan fox she dosent beat me up or cry over it


Maybe because she knows Megan Fox doesn't live next door, go to the same pub, or models in a skimpy two-piece for an organization you adore that flies to the UK (and mingles with UK fans) three times a year.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes but its only mingling, its not physical mingling so its still safe


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Razorstorm said:


> Yes but its only mingling, its not physical mingling so its still safe


So you say.


----------



## callam_nffc (Jun 22, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Ha. Yup it is firkin gay ste. But man. You think mma is violent. Check out the born again Christians. They are nasty people. They like shooting gays stringing up blacks etc etc. Nowt like Christian ethics.


If you aint with us, you die, you go to hell and you die!

whats that from, southpark?

anyways that seems to be the christian MENTALity


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

sjharvey said:


> You don't have a problem with the fact that your not the only person that your girlfriend fancies and finds attractive?


No why would I?

I would have to be a moron to think that she only fancies me out of everyone in the whole world. I don't have a problem with her fancying other blokes or even super hot bi curious girlie porn stars. Doing or even attempting "stuff" with them is another matter. Same goes for me she doesn't mind but if I tried anything on with any of the girls then she'd kick my arse big time!


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:good...man I got into this thread late.

If you are happy with your partner why would you be insecure?...if you can't trust your partner than that's an issue you need to sort out in your head or find another partner...imo ring girls are just something during the break and it is a tradition carried over from boxing so is accepted....plus it gives the drunk lads something they can relate too - with their best t-shirts on flexing their biceps and shouting randon subs out - to fit in:laugh:.

**The above statement was submitted by the politically correct department - please note the term partner has been included in this statement on behalf of the politically correct department, thank you for viewing and do not forget to vote.

Gay - their are we number one search on Google now:yes:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

oh yeah...and it keeps a wench off the streets.

**political correct mode switched off**


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

Si-K said:


> oh yeah...and it keeps a wench off the streets.
> 
> **political correct mode switched off**


looool legend


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

benny said:


> she goes all gooey over Jason Stratham films thats her thing and I don't have a problem with that.


I go all gooey over him too :sorry:


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL, I think my misus likes to see him skidding in oil as well - she never complains when I put Transporter one on..although she let's herself down when ever the skinny one from Take That is on T.V, Mark??.


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

SteSteez said:


> I go all gooey over him too :sorry:


awww do you feel the urdge to run your fingers through his hair lol


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

sjharvey said:


> You don't have a problem with the fact that your not the only person that your girlfriend fancies and finds attractive?


If your girlfriend says that you're the only person she finds attractive, she is a liar! If you claim that you don't find any other women except your a girlfriend attractive, you are also a liar.

To be fair, you come across as someone who is quite young and in their first relationship. Where you make out that everything is wonderful and it's just like you saw on Dawsons Creek or whatever it is these days.

I don't want to to wait for our lives to be over,

I want to know right now what will it be.

I don't want to wait for our lives to be over,

Will it be yes or will it be sorry?

Doo doo doo doo

Anyway, everyone fancies loads of people! No exceptions! My wife fancies that child-man Orlando Bloom! :wtf


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

damn, mine too what is that all about...she normally goes for blondes.


----------



## sjharvey (Nov 2, 2009)

You've just proven that you really don't know what your talking aboutTemeura.


----------



## dean_a2zmartialarts (Nov 14, 2009)

Sometimes i only watch it for the Ring girls! lol (joke!)


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

sjharvey said:


> You've just proven that you really don't know what your talking aboutTemeura.


Really? Do explain.


----------



## DaveMT (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a shame Edith Labelle isnt around anymore. she was tasty.


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

the current 3 are much better .. rachelle leah was a goddess though

To be fair, when at weigh ins i just perve on the ring girls


----------

